# Steelhead crankbaits



## RiverDoc

As the fall steelhead season gets underway, I am curious about the kinds of crankbaits other steelheaders use and have had consistent luck with. I'll open the post with the Rapala X-Rap (XR-08). If you can, list the brand and size. Thanks, RiverDoc


----------



## RiverDoc

One more thing, I should have added: for river fishing only. Thanks, RiverDoc


----------



## I_Shock_Em

flatfish and quikfish are where it's at


----------



## Socom

I have seen a ton of steelies caught on hot and tots in the river. Also my very first steelhead was on a hot and tot knock off.


----------



## Wormser

river doc what color do you like? i do pretty good on the smallies w/ these but never tried on the steelies.


----------



## thephildo0916

Anybody use crankbaits for steel with consistency? Or go to baits? Or are crankbaits generally a 3rd/4th/5th choice when choosing lures/baits?


----------



## Steel Cranium

thephildo0916 said:


> Anybody use crankbaits for steel with consistency? Or go to baits? Or are crankbaits generally a 3rd/4th/5th choice when choosing lures/baits?


Yes. Especially when covering a lot of water. Often do better than staying at a spot or two when wading/walking a couple miles of river. I use anything that resembles an emerald shiner that can be worked slowly. One of my best midwinter days a few years ago was done with a chrome/black back stickbait slowly retrieved across/against current of a deep run with temperatures below 20 degrees. Over a dozen fish came from one of the spots.


----------



## thephildo0916

I have wanted to fish with hardware this fall, however I am a big confidence bait guy. I know trying different baits is key sometimes, however I always find myself going back to my confidence baits, and I am trying to break that habit this year.


----------



## RiverDoc

I like the Glass Ghost in clear water. Which is your favorite for smallies? RiverDoc


----------



## RiverDoc

Yes, I almost always use crankbaits until the water turns cold or is high and muddy. It is only then that I can't keep them along the bottom without snagging, when it becomes hard to judge depth. With the bigger treble vs egg hooks it is harder to keep them on but when you do, it is a heck of a fight.

If you are watching your pennies than mid-level and top floaters are the best choice so you don't hang them up. RiverDoc


----------



## Flyfish Dog

I am old school so I started catching them on wiggle and wee warts. They have done very well for me.


----------



## MuskieJim

They're suckers for Rapala husky jerks or the xraps. I imagine the new flat rap is going to be money too! ANY color works, whether hot or natrual. Keep in mind these fish feed out of instinct, not hunger. If we're talking lures though, cranks aren't my number one. Cleo in silver/blue 2/5 ounce fished through current is hard to beat! Especially if you can contact that metal on some rock, game over


----------



## RiverDoc

MuskieJim: I agree with you on the spoons, though in the river I go through spoons like there is no tomorrow. And you throw a 2/5 oz. I would lose it on the 1st cast. 

I do manage to hang on to the crankbaits. What size Husky Jerk and Rapala do you prefer?


----------



## RiverDoc

Flyfish: Do you have a preference for a color or size? I'm not familiar with these.


----------



## MuskieJim

J11/H11 for the jointed rapalas and huskys. I like the jointed floaters because you can work them at a slow speed and still get a lot of action out of them. Maybe I'm thinking of the 1/4 ounce cleos? They're fairly small....


----------



## RiverDoc

MuskieJim, I would have guessed that the Rapala 11s are fairly large. I usually fish 8s at the most-probably just targeting smallmouth too-you know how it is. You might be using a 2/5 oz Cleo if the river is deep enough. I am comfortable throwing 1/3 oz in runs I know, where there is little chance of hanging up. 1/4 oz is not too bad.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

RiverDoc said:


> Flyfish: Do you have a preference for a color or size? I'm not familiar with these.


I have the older warts not the the new one. Heard the newer ones stink but have not used them to know the reasons though. The best colors I had the most luck on were Chart/Chrome, Fl. Red Solid, Chart. Solid, Black/chrome and fire tiger. I like using thee Wee Warts as there is more shallow water then deeper water.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Flatfish and Mini Tads are classics....although I haven't used them in years, I used to bang fish on them quite often back in the day.

Mini Tad-Heddon









Flatfish









flo. orange flatfish with black dots

flo. watermelon white belly Mini Tad were my hottest colors.


----------



## RiverDoc

Those mini tads look nice-I haven't seen those anywhere-but maybe haven't looked. It seems that the steelhead like chrome and blue quite a bit. I have some old flatfish that my Dad gave me-made by Heddon I think. I've used these too. Thanks for taking the time post photos. RiverDoc


----------



## KSUFLASH

The mini-tads almost look like the Rebel Crawfish. I haven't ever tried cranks for steelhead, but I know that those crawfish patterns are pretty good on the smallmouth in the summer.


----------



## RiverDoc

KSU-Are you saying that you have used flatfish for smallmouth? RiverDoc


----------



## KSUFLASH

The cranks that I used in the rivers for smallies was the Rebel Crawfish. When I was younger, my grandfather had some of those cranks that ShutupNFsih posted. If I remember correctly they were yellow with some spots on them. 

Several years back, I went on a trolling trip out of the Grand River, and we used Rapala J-9's behind the breakwall, and those cranks lit up the fish.


----------

